# How do i remove copies of my printer



## Illuminator (Feb 23, 2011)

I've got an HP office 4500 and for some reason I have about 5 different copies of it on my computer that pop up when i go to print something. They are like

HP officejet 1
Hp office copy
etc etc

These do not work, and they just confuse the heck out of me when i am choosing a printer (since i also use my computer at work so i have to change the printer depending on whether im printing at work or home)

thanks for the help!


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 23, 2011)

Go into your printers in control panel and right click on each click on delete.


----------



## Illuminator (Feb 24, 2011)

Weird thing is they are not listed there, only when i print through word, or a program like that do they come up.


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 24, 2011)

If they are not listed there, then it seems you have a corrupt registry.  What about uninstalling through add/remove programs?  You may have to manually clean the registry to remove them.


----------

